# Rational Response Squad



## Jim Johnston (Feb 15, 2008)

I've addressed these guys in the past, here's my latest.

I take on their alter call for members of their community to post their reasons for why theism is irrational.

Triablogue: Is Theism Irrational? Responding to the 'Lil Responder Krew

Hope you can get some use out of this....


----------



## Zenas (Feb 15, 2008)

That was beautiful.


----------

